# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  LG W2253V

## tarantinich

Тема такая. Этот моник подключаю к ноуту через HDMI ( video в ноуте 9400m ), чтоб работали все фишки на монике нужно установить forte manager, установил драйвер ни моник-потом forte manager, клацаю моник он просит forte meneger ( скачал последнию версию forte с оф сайта LG как и дрова ) На компе forte запускается но функции работы с моником не доступны ((( Чё делать, то И?  Oc window 7 максимальная , дрова на видео 195.62

----------


## Cheechako

"How To Install Install Forte Manager Driver..." :confused:

----------

